# Orange Blossom Mead label



## Mud (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's my first mead label. I used AutoCAD to modify the image a bit. It's not a graphics program per se, but I know my way around it. Hope you like it. 

View attachment mead label 3.pdf


----------



## St Allie (Nov 25, 2009)

looks great Mud.

makes a nice change to have a black and white label

Allie


----------



## Mud (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Allie. I tried to add some color, but it would have been just various shades of brown. Maybe next time I'll just draw a honeycomb or something. I'm not really into the whole medieval thing...


----------



## St Allie (Nov 25, 2009)

you mean you're not descended from monks?

I thought I saw some slight family resemblance there!

hehhehe

Allie


----------



## gonzo46307 (Nov 25, 2009)

Great job...

A label from AutoCad...who would have thunk it, that's awesome.

I've always said that it's just not the tool, but the person running the tool that makes the difference. I'm impressed.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 25, 2009)

Mud, nice label, really different. It looks like something you could blow up and give the kids to color.


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Nov 25, 2009)

nice label


----------



## Wade E (Nov 25, 2009)

Great job there, surely different and thats what makes it awesome.


----------

